# Anhänger arbeiten lassen level wichtig ?



## hansieknalle (11. Januar 2015)

hi

ich habe bei meiner suche bis jetzt noch keine antwort gefunden und zwar geht es um das zu weisen von anhänger in der garni. ich selber bin schmied und wollte jetzt ein anhänger in die schmiede stecken und habe mir einen rekurt aus dem gasthaus geholt mit level 90 sollte der erst auf 100 oder ist es egal welches level der hat?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Januar 2015)

Mit Level 100 hast du ne deutlich höhere Chance, zusätzliche Items zu kriegen, als mit 90-99.


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2015)

Auf Anhängerlevel 90 hast du eine 50% Chance, dass pro Arbeitsauftrag ein zusätzliches Item rum kommt.

Auf Level 100 ist die Chance 100%

Dazwischen steigts linear an

 

Level91 55%
Level92 60%
Level93 65%
Level94 70%
Level95 75%
Level96 80%
Level97 85%
Level98 90%
Level99 95%


----------



## Nimbrod (21. Januar 2015)

Oh dann sollte ich mal meine Knilche wachsen lassen.


----------

